# What to do What to dooo.



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

SO I have about 12 amazon swords in my 55G Frontosa tank. I'm slowly bringing the Ph to 8-9 and I from what I read they will probably die.

Is there a some what good chance they will live? 

If not I'm going to put them in my Oscar tank.

Which Might last if he doesn't get mad.:chair:

Any Idea's or Suggestions?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

why are you bringing the ph up so high?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i agree. theres absolutely NO reason to bring PH up that high at all.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't use chemicals Kurt, there are ways to do it naturally. Like with Holy rock, or limestone.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm bringing the PH up because my frontosa's were raised in HIGH ph like they are in the wild. 

And Sue this bottles 9 bucks rocks cost money. Im poor!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Kurtfr0 said:


> I'm bringing the PH up because my frontosa's were raised in HIGH ph like they are in the wild.
> 
> And Sue this bottles 9 bucks rocks cost money. Im poor!



Your frontosas will be ok with a ph of 7.5-8.5. 9 is a bit too high. You can naturally lift ph by adding some sea shells, or gravel that has calcium in it, limstone, marble, or coral. Make sure the coral has never been bleached though. 

Why would you own frontosa's if you can't buy rocks?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I said 8-9. and most professional websites say higher 8 to 9. and I can give you links if you wish . anyways. I can afford them Just not at the moment with recent problems with money. 

Also I was recommended this stuff from the guys at WetWebMedia so i trust them not to kill my fish. I just know My Plants won't live long.

And As Of right now I only have a couple Pcv? or Pvp pipes Forgot the name haha, in there for the Alpha male, and a few extra's if others need to get away. Rocks for a good size one is 20 bucks here. I do plan to go down to the river and get some.

Anyways its only about 50 bucks in plants so i'm not all that worried. just wondered if they might live.:fun:


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, the thing about adding chemicals to your water is that it's temporary. It's never permanent. If you'd like to keep it permanent you'd have to keep adding that stuff everytime it starts to wear off. In the end you're just going to spend more money that way. If you just dish out 20 bucks now, for a rock, you'll have a higher pH for much longer. Fluctuating pH is going to stress out your fish. 


What's your pH right now?


Do what you want, i hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Its a buffer ect ect. Im bringing it up slowly and it was 7.5ish? now its like 8. and my frontosa's have colored up nicely !!!!! And it only needs to be added every two weeks to keep it level. I did a 25% water change and the ph is the same, so i assume its doing as I was told it would.

But the bottle is like 9 dollars? and lasts a good couple months. but don't get me wrong. I will be getting rocks. Just I'd rather not have the fish stressed anymore. 

But for now I need to know if the plants will work or not.

EDIT: I know the guy kept them in 8.6ish and Kept them in there for a good time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

since you are poor;i will help you..
go to your local landscape supply and get about 80 pounds of crushed limestone.rinse it real good and use it as your substrate.normal cost for this stuff is around $25-$30 a ton;so it should only cost you a couple of bucks.it will maintain your PH at around 8.4 or so for years..which is more stable and much less expensive than that 9 bucks every couple of months.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm. Right Now I can't re-do the Sub, but I will do that for my 150G ! thank joo.


----------

